
Show HN: PyHN - Hacker news client for command line - Socketubs
https://pypi.python.org/pypi/pyhn/0.3.6
======
ecubed
Its a pretty nifty concept. Wish there was a way to browse comments without
leaving the terminal though.

~~~
ryanss
Your wish is granted: [https://github.com/ryanss/vim-
hackernews](https://github.com/ryanss/vim-hackernews)

------
bootload
Nice work and I've installed it. One problem I found is the current subject
titles _focus_ blacked out. I fixed this in $HOME/.pyhn/config by changing:

    
    
        FROM: 35 focus = black||underline
        TO:   35 focus = light blue||underline
    

I'm using standard Bash with black background/white text. Once again great
work.

------
qwertyuiop924
Cool. But I do like comments.

I guess there's another project for me, once I finish writing a somewhat
complex, networked application in Scheme, and building a Bryan Cantrill Bingo
Sheet generator (which would be trivial, if I could ever get around to it).

Hey, no matter how silly the idea, I have to keep in practice somehow.

------
Annatar
Great idea, but the delivery leaves much to be desired: I am not going to run
"pip install" and _bypass the software management subsystem_ of my operating
system, thereby _compromising the integrity of my system_. No OS package, no
install.

~~~
sixhobbits
Genuinely curious - how does installing a Python library through pip
'compromise the integrity of [your] system'?

~~~
vanous
The distribution packages are often carefully tuned to match compatible
versions, with pip, you might add something that the packaging system doesn't
account for. I disliked pip ever since but the virtualenv idea sounds good.

~~~
maweki
pip install --user and you have a local installation leaving everything
untouched. As you have a local npm/cabal/gem package store.

~~~
Annatar
So now it is expected of me to learn some programming language's private
packaging system, just to use an application?

Nope, that won't fly.

